# 1995 9/29" Model 536.887992 Carb Jetting?



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,


I received a brand new (used once) Craftsman 9/29" blower Model # 536.887992 on a trade for a refurbished Lawn Boy 2 stroke. It is very clean and minty. It starts good and surges at idle. Using it in the snow I 've noticed that it is beginning to surge a little even in the deep stuff. 


Does anyone know what the stock jet size is? Would a one size up jet/drill or replace solve the surging in the snow? It seems a little lean as the plug shows to be a little white hued in color.










Also I've noticed that on my hills I could use more traction without chains on the coated asphalt drives. I've seen the 10/11hp 30" use a wider more aggressive wheel/tire set up.
Anyone know the size of these set ups? Pic below.










Let me know thanks!
George


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Unless you really know what your doing, I wouldn't be playing with the jets. AI have never been able to find much info on Tecumseh jets sizes and numbering. I would either try rebuilding the carb and or buy a adjustable Chinese knock off, to replace the original.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Motor City said:


> Unless you really know what your doing, I wouldn't be playing with the jets. AI have never been able to find much info on Tecumseh jets sizes and numbering. I would either try rebuilding the carb and or buy a adjustable Chinese knock off, to replace the original.



+1


I've replaced several carbs on various engines with non-adjustable carbs with Oregon's I've gotten off Ebay that have adjustable jets. As long as you get one sized for the engine you have and has the proper throttle and choke linkage to match what you have, it should be a direct replacement. Additionally I've tried some of the Tecumseh parts with those in these carbs and they've fit perfectly.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The Craftsman/Murray 11/30 I just completed had 16x6.50x8, axle size and length might be an issue for a swap??? Although it looks like they made the wheels accommodate the same axle length??
If you take the carb heater box off and look where the side screws were removed, there probably is a little black plastic cover near where the carb mounts to the intake pipe. If you slip that off with a small screwdriver and reveal a slotted screw head, this cleanup may get rid of some surging.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

jtclays said:


> The Craftsman/Murray 11/30 I just completed had 16x6.50x8, axle size and length might be an issue for a swap??? Although it looks like they made the wheels accommodate the same axle length??
> If you take the carb heater box off and look where the side screws were removed, there probably is a little black plastic cover near where the carb mounts to the intake pipe. If you slip that off with a small screwdriver and reveal a slotted screw head, this cleanup may get rid of some surging.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT0STIPg4I8


Thanks everyone and thanks jtclays. I did a comprehensive carb cleaning - but can't remember getting that pilot jet out. Will try that and see how it does.

Has anyone a recommendation for an adjustable main jet? I know they make these aftermarket for a ton of things including the Predator Harbor freight motors.

Thanks
George


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Agreed, don't start drilling out the jet making another problem worse. Keep as many variables constant


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

They DO sell the carbs with adjustable jets and I have been ordering these when a new carb is needed, May be ordering one for my new to me 10hp Tecumseh too. Just make sure it's the right carb with the right arms to match your old ones before you order, Just pus "adjustable jets after the carb you need in the search.
Adjustable Carburetor for Tecumseh 8HP 9HP 10HP Snowblower 640349 640052 640054 | eBay


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I flipped an almost identical 9hp Craftsman (green) last season. While I was able to get the snowblower running well without altering the carb, there is also this method of going one size larger by modifying the jet:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Dauntae
Do they have still have plastic emulsion tubes, or are they brass on the clone Tec aftermarket carbs?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I've gotten both, I think it may depend on the seller and I usually just go for the cheapest one I can find that fits the need.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

unvjustintime said:


> Agreed, don't start drilling out the jet making another problem worse. Keep as many variables constant


Oh I learned that long ago- that's why I headed over here to the experts.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Dauntae said:


> They DO sell the carbs with adjustable jets and I have been ordering these when a new carb is needed, May be ordering one for my new to me 10hp Tecumseh too. Just make sure it's the right carb with the right arms to match your old ones before you order, Just pus "adjustable jets after the carb you need in the search.
> Adjustable Carburetor for Tecumseh 8HP 9HP 10HP Snowblower 640349 640052 640054 | eBay


I just did an eBay search and found these! Will the adjustable main jet fit without replacing the whole carb? Certainly replacing the whole carb is a non-problem just wondering if that adjustable needle will simply bolt into the stock carb. 

If not no biggie I may order one to have in case the pilot jet cleaning fails.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not sure to be honest, The carb cost is only slightly more than a rebuild kit so I just put a new carb on and not worry about any other issues, I actually forgot about the adjustable carbs when I got one for my wood chipper, Has a 10hp tecumseh on that too, This one had a brass float fill with gas so I just got the new carb and worked right out of the box and ran great, will be using that tomorrow too since there is no snow to play in around here LOL.


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, I am thinking of getting one used. What is your experience with the machine? Is it worth $300.00? Thanks


----------



## Popeye-714 (Dec 11, 2017)

I got tired of the idle (screw) jet (as seen in the video) plugging up repeatedly on my Craftsman 9/29, so I adjusted it out 1/4 turn and loctited it into position so it wouldn't vibrate out. Starts and runs much better now.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

welcome to the site popeye


----------

